# Odor advice needed!



## Millerlite (Aug 11, 2008)

I just adopted a little 4 year old Beagle about a week ago and he has a long list of issues I have never dealt with before. 

I'm so used to training hyper active dogs in need of a tone down that I never imagined I would have a dog that is TOO mellow for its own mental and even physical health.

I'll get into his other issues later but for now to stay on topic, one of his problems is he was strictly trained not to chew by who ever owned him before hand.......Which is good news and bad at the same time because now he wont even chew on toys, treats, bones.....even if they are covered in food he likes. The only time I have ever seen him chew is when he is around another dog which wont be very often because I only want one dog.

The reason this is bad is because chewing is good for their teeth and breath which he desperately needs help with......His breath is unbearable and he wont chew or eat anything I buy that is supposed to help with bad breath, not even name brand snack foods.....If it is not dog food, cat food or people food he wont touch it.

Also I have washed him 3 times with the strongest deodorizing shampoo I could find (at the store) since he has been here and he still reeks of dog odor in his fur. It could be him cleaning his self with his nasty breath or it could be just common dog smell because I notice it especially on his face and head.


Does anyone have any advice on how I could effectively deodorize his coat and or bad breath?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

well first off a good vet check might be in order to find out if he has some underlying health issue contributing to his odor. He might need his anal glands expressed and a good dental cleaning. Once that is all taken care of then some regular maintenance on his teeth by brushing them with a very soft tooth brush and some toothpaste made for dogs will keep his teeth in top condition and his breath more pleasant. God Bless you for adopting this little dog. I hope you guys have many many years of happiness together.  Let us know what the vet finds out.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

If he won't chew on anything, start brushing his teeth. Do it daily till the problem goes away, then do it at least once a week. If he smells bad, I would also get the doctor to check out his ears...he could have an ear infection which can smell really lousy.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you haven't yet tried a raw marrow bone, I would give that a try. You can get them cheap at the market or butchers. I like to freeze them first. You can try giving them to him outside, where he may be more apt to feel free to chew on it. Those usually will entice a picky/non chewing dog to chew. If he starts to chew/lick it, praise him. I have found those dental type bones to not be too tasty for my picky dog, and I have tried tons of them. Marrow bones rock! lol

Make sure you have him on a good quality diet. It may take awhile for his doggy odor to go away. If he has been fed a less than great diet, and has other health issues, they may all contribute to doggy odor.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you for adopting a 4 yo Beagle. It's not that unusual that dogs don't chew, two of mine can't be bothered and I'm happy with that. Since you just adopted him I recommend a vet visit for a well check ASAP. Hopefully the vet will discover what is causing the odor. It could be many things, teeth, ears, gastrointestional, AG's etc. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the advice and kind words.

I was going to take him to the vet anyways because he appears to have a bee sting or spider bite that has caused some irritation and hair-loss so I will bring up the other issue while I'm there.

The odor to me smells like common foul dog smell on his fur....but I can't seem to get rid of it (even for a day) so it must need some serious attention.

Other dogs I had with this issue would be fixed with some denta stix and a bath but this guy is more of a challange.....

I really hate to come home from work and all I smell is dog.

I'm gonna get orginized and come up with a plan here and keep you guys in touch as it falls in to place. So thanks again!


----------



## daybay (Aug 20, 2008)

try quick relief neem shampoo, it's made by nature's specialties. I've been using this line of shampoo for 20 years in my shops. Did you see groomer has it on TV? It's the line of shampoo's they used. Works great on smelly dogs, also will work to kill fleas naturally if you let pet soak for 10-15 mins.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

How is your dog, have you seen the vet?


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 11, 2008)

Patt said:


> How is your dog, have you seen the vet?


 I got rid of his bad breath with a water adding solution called aquadent and his body smell was just madded deep in his fur still coming from the shelter where he was b4 I adopted him. I got good advice from the vet and took care of the problem and she fixed the bald patch on his fur after she had to shave off a HUGE section around it but after all this was over and things were going great.....He just passed away this mourning (or some time last night)

I have no idea how this could have happend.

Can you have an autopsy on a dog?

This is crazy! He was the best trained dog I ever had. He never barked at another dog and always waited for me to come home in my chair. Never chewed, never left my side in the yard, never got excited....I could go on and on.

I'll always remember his only accident in the house (which was my fault for not walking him one mourning cuz I slept waaay in) he pooped in a shoe box on the floor and peed in the litter box (only got a couple drops on the floor) LMAO. 

What a shame, and I only had him a couple months. I need to go vent, this place is empty without a dog already.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Because of your kindness your dog had the opportunity to pass among people who loved him instead of alone behind bars. I will light a candle in his memory. 

Your vet can preform an necropsy if you wish.




www.rainbowsbridge.com


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 11, 2008)

TY patt


His name was buddy.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

May Buddy RIP...




Shared tears my friend.


----------

